# Strange bird in my garden



## Deborah7896 (Mar 21, 2012)

This bird has visited my garden twice this week unsure what it is but I think it must be someone's pet as it is very tame. Does anyone know what it is? It has red eye rims a small red beak it's a blueish grey colour with red under its wings it has a dove tail and short spikes on it head. I will post a pic if someon can explain to me how to do it thanks


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

A pic would Be helpful....

Go to photobucket.com and make an account and it's free blah blah blah upload the pic blah blah blah copy the img code thingy and paste it here and YORRICA the pic appears!


----------



## MissHailey (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to see a picture!!


----------

